# Transfer paper with No polymor in South Africa



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Good Day peeps
Im looking for transfer paper for lights that leaves NO polymor behind after transfering to garment.

I read about ImageClip and SoftStretch paper on this forum but they're no where to be find here in South Africa. I've searched and searched.... no luck 

Is there any1 on here that can advise which other paper to buy here, that leaves NO or Less polymor??

I saw a guy on ebay selling ImageCLip for $19.99, and shipping is $12.99 with $6.99 per additional order.


Please advice
Fiekyville


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

anyone ?
advise ?
suggestions ?
comments

im sure there have to be a way around this.

Regards


----------



## Livety Wear (Dec 22, 2008)

There's a paper I tried but it's for the laser printer it does the job you are looking for though. Check out Autoart.ca, it's the duracotton transfer paper. If you want quality you'll have to order out.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey
I got hold of a place here in SA that sells Tecni print for lights, to use with a laser printer. 
anyone have experience with this paper in terms what im looking for ?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Both Techniprint and Duracotton leaves polymer. Duracotton has less polymer issue than Techniprint but when used with pastel color it leaves white residue after the shirt has been washed.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

seems like imageClip is the best option to go for... 
Can't believe I cant find any suppliers in SA, mayb I dont search properly. 

Luis, thank for you responds, i checked our videos on Youtube... great stuff.
any suggestion as to go about getting these paper?

Regards
Shafiek


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Fiekyville said:


> seems like imageClip is the best option to go for...
> Can't believe I cant find any suppliers in SA, mayb I dont search properly.
> 
> Luis, thank for you responds, i checked our videos on Youtube... great stuff.
> ...


I placed a request from Neenah about possible distributor(s) in or near SA. They are pretty good in giving the info in the past. Hopefully they will respond this time.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I just got a reply from Color My World. A master distirubtor of Neenah products. I asked Emil permission if I can give his email address. Waiting for his reply. Or got to their website and call their toll free number then ask for Emil. 

www.cmwi.com

Hello Luis:​ 
We are a Master Dist for Neenah, we have a dealer/dist in S Africa that we do a lot of business with. 
If the person is a customer in S Africa they can contact us and we'll hook them up with someone there.​ 
Thanks
Emil
Color My World, Inc.​


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I just got an OK from Emil. Here is his email.

[email protected]

Good luck. Let me know if you need help with Imageclip. Both Laser and inkjet versions are good product. The laser version will not work with very light color design or photo. The inkjet works better with those types of images.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you very much Luis.
I got a email from charlie @ Neenah, who's going to post me samples of all neenah papers. so excited 

i'll email Emil rite now.

I'll let you know how things it go.
Thanks again..


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey
sorry for all the Q's... got another one..

what is a nice, reliable, inexpensive laser printer to print my imageClip or transfer paper on.
Currently i have a Oki printer, but i use that alot to print flyers, brochures etc...

any advise on what printer to buy.. ?

Regards


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Fiekyville said:


> Hey
> sorry for all the Q's... got another one..
> 
> what is a nice, reliable, inexpensive laser printer to print my imageClip or transfer paper on.
> ...


For 8 X 11 check if you can still find C3200 or C3400 few members use that with success. Or C5500 or C5600. Stay with Okidata. The brand is tried and true.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Luis
All your help is much appreciated. I'll see what model i can find & what suits the budget 

Will keep you posted on the samples from Neenah & how things go wrt selling ImageClip papers.

Regards
Fiekyville


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Good Day again folks
I just received my sample pack from Neenah's Papers and im excited to try them out.

any tips or suggestions for best results or should i be fine going along with the instructions provided with the paper.

Regards
Fiekyville


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

.....other question is
How is the Oki c5750 printer ? 
ive seen it print........ good quality. 

thanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Use the multi purpose tray single feed. Set the media weight to Ultra High. Media type to cardstock.

You may find that during the first pressing that a lot of polymer speckle is left on the red sheet. To minimize that and cracking during the second pressing use the steps on this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p467742-post7.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t31312.html#182217


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

nothing ? 
no one used C5750 or C5650 with the above mentioned papers?

Thanks
Fiekyville


----------

